# للبيع شقة 86م بعمارات الظباط بزهراء مدينة نصر سوبر لوكس عقد نهائى لقطه



## Waseetk_Estate (9 مارس 2013)

*شقة 86م بعمارات ضباط القوات المسلحة بزهراء مدينة نصر هاى لوكس الارضيات سيراميك والسقف كرانيش والدهانات جديده شقه عرايس بجد دورخامس بحريه اماميه قريبه جدا من الساحه الرياضيه(2)
مميزة جدا فيو رائع جدا 
مكونة من 2 غرفة نوم + 2 ريسبشن + مطبخ + حمام 
المطلوب 240**000جنيه مائتين واربعون الف جنيه مصرى فقط قابل للتفاوض

**شركة وسيطك انفراد بلا حــــــــــــدود" دائما فى خدمتكم "
**  للإستعلام والإستفسار والمعاينة نرجو التواصل معنا
**  كل ما تتمناه وأكثر مع وســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيطك

**  شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال
**  كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
**  Waseetk Company for real estate marketing and service business
**  Leading realestate marketing and service business co. in Egypt and the Arab world
بسام الهوارى/01010700204
خالد احمد /01019502420*​ *ت.مكتب 24715670-00202**  
[email protected]
العنوان : 20عبدالعزيزعيسى, المنطقه التاسعه,خلف بيتزاهت , مدينه  نصر, القاهرة
  المعاينة مجانية*​ 
__________________​


----------

